# Our land Rover 127 Camper



## roamingman (May 22, 2013)

We bought it May last year, needed a bit of work doing, see our web site, build photos,

Finished end of April 

 

Saga of the MOT

Saga of the MOT for Sasha the camper.
Start 8/05/13,  Needed new exhaust so tow Sasha 15 miles to garage, hand over flange and nuts for manifold go for tea, gat phone call wrong nuts, so have to tow it back home, have to cancel mot,  find nuts phoned to rebook have to wait a week.

15/05/13, tow camper back new exhaust fixed on; have trouble getting in gear to get off ramp, find gear and go up the road to get fuel, jumping out of high range, go to put fuel in, had fitted new cap found out did not tack key, so have to tow home again, tried gears not going in, decide to adjust no go so need new master cylinder, 60 miles round trip, fit on bleed all good, rebook MOT for 17/05/13.

16/05/13, just checking motor over slight problem with heater lose connection refill header tank, got heater working ok.  Everything else seems good.

17/05/13, failed mot, the drop arm ball joint we fitted, when he lifted it up on ramp, the circlip had fell out and bottom cup, n/s rear bearing lose, no split pins in castle nuts missing on rear anti roll bar.

18/05/13, decided to renew drop arm bit of a job but got it changed, after getting ball joint splitter.

19/05/13, sorted wheel bearing.

20/05/13, was advised to change seat belt receiver, also bump stops, and clean window screen. So off for retest when we got their fluid pouring out from steering box, one of the fitters said any box would fit, on one Sasha 6 bolt but I asked if Discovery would fit he said yes, so off home, started to get both boxes of.

21/05/13, Discovery box came of quicker than the defender, all sorted but too late for Mot booked in for 8pm Wednesday.

22/05/13, finely passed, off to post office to tax, only to find wrong date on insurance certificate, so off home, and all of a sudden smoke coming from behind dash, first thought was we are not supposed to get to the HUBB, at home phoned insurance company and they have sent new one to my email, looked under dash bit in the middle where cig lighter goes lose wire shorted, so not to bad.  So now need to load up.   Now have Tax.
So we will be at the HUBB Tuesday 28/05/13.


----------



## vwalan (May 22, 2013)

nice one . so where are you off to play with it?


----------



## landyrubbertramp (May 22, 2013)

roamingman said:


> We bought it May last year, needed a bit of work doing, see our web site, build photos,
> 
> Finished end of April
> View attachment 14123 View attachment 14124
> ...




 i dont see the probem here lol, fellow landy owner, p.s camper looks brill well done


----------



## ellisboy (May 22, 2013)

Nice Landrover ! :fun:


----------



## phillybarbour (May 23, 2013)

Love the van especially the strong colour.


----------



## n8rbos (May 23, 2013)

Lol, being an ldv and landrover owner i can empathise m8.


----------



## landyrubbertramp (May 24, 2013)

what engine has it gt in it??? tdi td5 or petrol


----------



## roamingman (May 25, 2013)

Hi thanks for the comments, engine is a 3.9 Isuzu diesel turbo.  L R gearbox lt77.
First trip is down to the overland show Donnington  Horizons Unlimited - The HUBB


----------



## landyrubbertramp (May 25, 2013)

roamingman said:


> Hi thanks for the comments, engine is a 3.9 Isuzu diesel turbo.  L R gearbox lt77.
> First trip is down to the overland show Donnington  Horizons Unlimited - The HUBB



thanks for that website roamingman added it to my favs. how does that isuzu engine do on mpg  i bet its got bags of torque, what the weight of it with that tub on the back is it bespoke or from then quadtech bodies


----------



## roamingman (May 25, 2013)

We have been rebuilding for a year, never done a trip yet to check mpg, these next two weeks have to see,one slight proplem we have  not been able to get fuel gauge working need to get a new senser, does have quite a bit of  torque.  Engine was fitted after it left LR will be going to see a previous owner for some information when we get back, lives about 45 mile's from us.

see our web site below for photos, of rebuild.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (May 26, 2013)

The Australian Army is selling off its entire fleet of 3.9 Isuzu engined Landies over the next 2 to 3 years. About half of the fleet is factory 6x6 with all sorts of swap bodies from Ambulance to 10 seater troop carriers. Even the SAS is getting rid of their "pink panthers" 6x6 long range patrol Landies. All to be replaced by Bushmasters.


----------

